# MIB 3 software update



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

While driving our 2021 Tiguan, I received a message on the MIB 3 screen that a software update was available. Once I stopped, I was able to start the update.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I had the same thing, except mine won't update.


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

any details on what the update provides?


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Same here on my 2021 SEL Premium R. Mine said update completed and would take effect after next time car is started. I didn't notice any changes except I lost all of my presets. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice. VW has finally started doing OTA updates.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

rob454 said:


> I had the same thing, except mine won't update.


Try it with your phone on the wireless charger. Also do you have Car-Net installed on your phone?


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

Jesse1983 said:


> any details on what the update provides?


Bug fixes were mentioned.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

They need to fix the audio soft clipping. Its real bad on this VS the 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## Aqua (Feb 23, 2015)

As my question is connected to MIB 3 I will use this topic to ask:
How can I add new logos to radio station on MIB 3. On my 2017 Tiguan I just select radio station and choose logo from SD card. Now I don't see that option but only empty list when I select "Logos" in radio options.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I was not able to link my android phone without using a cable on my 2021 SE R Line. After the update, my phone links automatically and Google Maps works perfectly. I'm guessing the update is the cause.


----------

